# Kinderanhänger an TREK mit ABP Hinterbau



## rsu (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

Fährt hier zufällig jemand einen (Kinder-)Anhänger für Hinterbaubefestigung an einem Trek Fully mit dem ABP System (Drehpunkt Hinterbau in der Hinterbauachse)?

Mir fällt nämlich keine Lösung ein wie man an dem Hinterbau einen Anhänger befestigen könnte. Unter anderem hat die Schnellspannachse schon Überlänge und müsste nochmals länger sein. Zudem die ganzen Sonderteile die nicht gerade eine gute Auflagefläche für die Kupplung ergeben. 

Wäre dankbar für Tips, sonst wird es halt ein Singletrailer 

Danke
René


----------



## andy2 (22. März 2010)

ist sowieso der einzig wahre anhaenger fuer ein fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (10. März 2011)

Hallo René,
hast Du schon eine Lösung für Dein Problem mit dem Kinderanhänger? Ich selber hatte eigentlich geplant einen Chariot-Anhänger zu kaufen. Weiß aber auch nicht wie ich den an meinem 2010er Trek Fuel befestigen soll.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## brummie (10. März 2011)

hallo,

ich hab einen croozer an einem Trek fuel 70 . der ist an der schnellspannachse befestigt. meine achse hat noch die gleiche länge. funktioniert sehr gut. bilder kann ich dir schícken, wenn du es mal anschaun möchtest.


----------



## Ratinger (9. April 2011)

Singletrailer find ich auch superklasse, aber ich hab mir den Chairot CX1 geholt, der geh auch zum Joggen und Skaten. 

Als ich mein Bikehändler um Hilfe bat, glänzte der mit dem Spruch: "An einen Porsche machst Du auch keine Anhängerkupplung." Was ein Depp!

Meine Lösung für die Chariot Achskupplung war mir einen Schraube für mein Fuel EX9 aus 2009 anfertigen zu lassen, die ca. 23 cm Länge besitzt. Glücklicherweise hatte die Werkstatt Schneidwerkzeuge für Zollgewinde. 
Die Jungs von http://www.luhn-drehtechnik.de haben mir dann die Luxuslösung angefertigt, die perfekt passt.

Ca. 23cm lange mit Zollgewinde versehene Edelstahlstange. Auf der Gegenseite ein normales Gewinde, auf das ein maßgefertigter Edelstahl-Schraubenkopf aufgeschraubt und mit 2Komponenten  Kleber verklebt wurde. Um die eingesenkte Achsaufnahme am Bike links (Bremsenseite) hinten nicht zu beschädigen fertigten di Jungs aus Plastik eine ca. 8mm dicke Unterlegscheibe.

Nun muß ich nur noch den Schnellspanner rausdrehen und die maßgefertigte Schraube mit der Kupplung eindrehen - sieht super aus und ist bequem anzuwenden. Gekostet hat mich die EInzelanfertigung stolze 80 Euro aber ist mir wurscht - es funzt einfach super, ist superstabil und sieht super aus. 

Geht sicher auch mit ner Titanlegierung um noch 22Gramm zu sparen - aber das Leichtbau-Spasstentum fand ich schon immer lächerlich.


----------



## Pan Tau (11. April 2011)

Ratinger schrieb:


> Singletrailer find ich auch superklasse, aber ich hab mir den Chairot CX1 geholt, der geh auch zum Joggen und Skaten.
> 
> Als ich mein Bikehändler um Hilfe bat, glänzte der mit dem Spruch: "An einen Porsche machst Du auch keine Anhängerkupplung." Was ein Depp!
> 
> ...



Klingt in der Tat ziemlich professionell! Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit bitte mal ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder einstellen?


----------



## Ratinger (13. April 2011)

Ich werd wohl mal eine PDF Datei erstellen mit den Bildern.

VG Karsten


----------



## darkrider23 (17. April 2011)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren..plane auch gerade einen Anhänger zu kaufen und habe ein Remedy im Keller stehen. Wer ne günstigere Alternative als den Singletrailer weiß - würd mich freuen!


----------



## Ratinger (27. April 2011)

Sooo, endlich komm ich mal aus der Knete:

hier die Foto´s:

Die Achse ist ca. 23cm lang. auf der einen Seite ist 3cm lang ein Zollgewinde aufgeschnitten, was zum Trek passt. auf der anderen Seite ist ein normales Gewinde aufgeschnitten, auf das der passgenau gedrehte Schraubenkopf aufgesetzt wird. Der Schraubenkopf selber ist 3cm lang, hat eine Querbohrung in die man zum Anziehen einen Schraubenzieher/imbusschlüssel reinstecken kann und naürlich noch zentrisch das Loch zur Aufnahme der Achse. Damit der Schraubenkopf genau auf die Kupplung passt, wurde ein Stück des Schraubenkopfes auf 1,05 cm Durchmesser und 4 mm lang abgedreht. Der Schraubenkopf wurde anschließend mit 2 komponenten Kleber behandelt auf die Achse aufgeschraubt. Damit hat man dan praktisch eine Achs-Schraube.  
Nicht vergessen, die Plastikunterlegscheibe, die passgenau zum Trek Hinterbau gemacht wird. Damit einfach nur noch Schnellspanner rausschrauben und Anhängerkupplung mit Achse einschrauben und fertig ists.

In der Praxis nun schon x mal erprobt und superzufrieden. Der verwendete Stahl ist Silberstahl - etwas zugfester und nichtrostend.


----------



## Hotstatic (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo Radlfreunde,
ich habe ebenfalls ein Trek Fuel (EX8 2012) und einen Croozer Anhänger (Kid One 2014). Testweise (Ohne Fahrt) habe ich mal die Kupplung mit dem verbauten Schnellspanner angeschraubt. Die restliche Einschraubtiefe sollte eigentlich ausreichen (Mindestens 7-8 Umdrehungen). Die Auflageflächen zwischen Schnellspanner und ABP System sind Plan. Ich mache mir daher eigentlich keine Gedanken dass es hier Probleme geben könnte.
Allerdings habe ich im Netz eine 35 seitige Service Datei von Trek über die verschiedenen ABP Systeme gefunden. Es scheint als gäbe es hier einige Unterschiede. Vielleicht ist es bei manchen Systemen möglich einen Anhänger zu fahren und bei anderen wieder nicht.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Skydiver81 (18. Januar 2015)

Wir haben auch einen Croozer, er hält an beiden remedy´s (2009 & 2014), ich hab mir nur eine unterlegscheinbe noch dazwischen gemacht, Kupplung - rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

